# State your lineage?



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

My first teacher was Chuck Norris at Sherman Oaks Karate Studio. He taught TSD, TKD and Yudo. I had some of the great first generation Black Belts under him teaching me. Names like, Ichikawa, Johnson, Garcia, Gross, Pohnel, Zacharatos, Rodriguez, Natividad, etc. I left shortly after he did (to create UFAF, then Chun Kuk Do, and then make movies and tv full time) though, as I did not want to leave Tang Soo Do. After him I found my current Grand Master, Young Ik Han (9th Dan under Hwang Kee (MDK TSD/SBD) and 9th Dan Kukkiwon). I am currently 5th (4th Dan Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do Certified under Grand Master Ivanhoe Kim) Dan under him in Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do, and Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do (3rd Dan Kukkiwon Certified).


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is my pic:

http://www.masterssite.com/images/MtrArce.gif

http://www.masterssite.com/EuroMasters.htm

(I can also be found at

www.simmudo.com

(just click on members to see my bio and pic)


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 25, 2004)

My First instructor was my dad, Master William H. Garrett, Jr. His instructor was Grandmaster Song K. Pak, GM Pak's instructor was Cha-Jae Won. Master Cha was a student of Hwang Kee (from what I understand).
I currently split time training in Tang Soo Do under Master Richard Sixkiller and Grandmaster Pak, and when I have the time I hit the occassional Hapkido class under Master Ron Berry.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks, that was great info! I have heard of Sixkiller before. He is 6th Dan, right? But for some reason, he is not listed as a school owner on Grand Master Pak's site?


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

So back to lineage. My first Master, Chuck Norris, studied in Osan, Korea under a few I believe, in addition to Doju Nim Hwang Kee. He never really talked about it, but I have read that he trained under JC Shin, Jae Joon Kim, and Hwang Hyun Chul. My current Grand Master, Young Ik Han, trained under Doju Hwang Kee, his son Hwang Hyun Chul, and Ivanhoe Kim to the best of my knowledge...

(here is a link to a page of USTSD history)
http://pages.cthome.net/redtsd/page2.html


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 26, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Thanks, that was great info! I have heard of Sixkiller before. He is 6th Dan, right? But for some reason, he is not listed as a school owner on Grand Master Pak's site?



Master Sixkiller is a 5th Dan. His school is listed on Pak's site, although the 'locations' section of the site only lists schools that have websites. The Federation has many more schools than what is listed there.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

Ahhhh, then that is why I did not see his school. I thought he was a 6th Dan, so thank you for pointing me straight.


----------



## AmericanTangSooDo (Sep 6, 2008)

dosandojang said:


> My first teacher was Chuck Norris at Sherman Oaks Karate Studio. He taught TSD, TKD and Yudo. I had some of the great first generation Black Belts under him teaching me. Names like, Ichikawa, Johnson, Garcia, Gross, Pohnel, Zacharatos, Rodriguez, Natividad, etc. I left shortly after he did (to create UFAF, then Chun Kuk Do, and then make movies and tv full time) though, as I did not want to leave Tang Soo Do. After him I found my current Grand Master, Young Ik Han (9th Dan under Hwang Kee (MDK TSD/SBD) and 9th Dan Kukkiwon). I am currently 5th (4th Dan Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do Certified under Grand Master Ivanhoe Kim) Dan under him in Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do, and Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do (3rd Dan Kukkiwon Certified).



My instructor was a Chuck Norris black belt himself. Hate to correct you but some of the guys you named aren't first generation black belts. Pat Johnson is first generation (although he received his BB in Korea) and so is Darnell Garcia. Not sure of Raul Rodriguez or Harold Gross' generation under Norris. But Ichikawa (second generation), Pohnel (third generation), and Natividad (second generation) are not first. Actually this is Natividad's branch. Chuck Norris (Dan #000) - Gheral Taylor (Dan #005) - John Natividad (Dan #023).

Mark Zacharatos isn't even a black belt under Norris. He not listed on the original Norris black belt family. Zacharatos trained under Dennis Ichikawa at Tarzana Karate. Just prior to "Zach" testing for his first degree Ichikawa and his school were kicked out of Norris' National Tang Soo Do Congress (NTC) over "money issues". Which resulted in Zach receiving his black belt under Dennis, though he would eventually switch over to Norris' Sherman Oaks Karate school.


----------



## B.Redfield (Sep 7, 2008)

You have posted a link to my old site, the new link is:
http://www.redtangsoodo.com/page2.html


Thanks
B.Redfield
www.redtangsoodo.com


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 7, 2008)

Kim Ki Whang/Jhoon Rhee (pre-TDK he taught TSD in Maryland area) taugh Dick Kern and Dale Tompkins. Later, Tompkins also received rank through one of Kim Ki Whang's senior students (Roberts, Sr.). I've learned from about 15 different advanced black belts of Tompkins.  So our tree, is more like a bush....


----------



## e ship yuk (Sep 7, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Kim Ki Whang/Jhoon Rhee (pre-TDK he taught TSD in Maryland area) taugh Dick Kern and Dale Tompkins.



Interesting.  Prior to Maryland, he taught in the San Antonia, TX area, and I can trace back to the first black belt he awarded in the United States, Atlee Chittim.  Chittim's line called what they taught TKD, though.  Or at least, our portion did.

When my instructor's martial theories and methods began to verge from what our org's were, he sought out a TSD instructor, who learned from Jae Joon Kim, MDK dan bon #38.  So we can trace our lineage back to the two largest original kwans.


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (Sep 13, 2008)

I started my TSD training under Master John L. Magee and Master Kevin Hemphill. When they were in the I.T.F under Master Chun Sik Kim. and then they left aqnd found someone a litle closer to train with TheMaster J.J.Kim in Brandon, Flordia. i got my Blk belt through Master kim in Flordia. Andmy orignal master had to retire because of Neck Problems. ansd Master hemphill moved and lost contact for a little while. AndI moved to Jackson,Mississippi. To go to work, but anyhow a few years went by and I wastraining myselfwhen Master Hemphill track me down and opened a school in Slidell, La.  and started back trasining with him and got my @nd degree under him and the TSDMGK. But now he is doing his on thing just a brotherhood of Tang Soo Do called the Pyong Moo Do Tang Soo Do Assc. and I'm up for my 3rd dan Next year...


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Sep 16, 2008)

My teacher is James Lee (Jung Hwan). He began training in March 1960 at the Moo Duk Kwan central gym at 43-1 Dong Ja-Dong, Choong Gu, Seoul. Sometime after he earned Cho Dan, he moved to Jungno Gu of Seoul, and began training at the Seoul central Y.M.C.A. under Grandmaster Oh, Sae Joon. GM Lee's high school was located near Hwang Kee's school, so he trained at both until GM Hwang stopped teaching classes around the mid 1960's. When he stoped at the Moo Duk Kwan, he began to seriously train with GM Oh. My teacher later became successor to the Tang Soo Do Y.M.C.A. style founded by Oh Sae Joon. GM Lee is also the nephew of the late GM Yoon, Kwai Byeong, Kwan Jang Nim of Kong Soo Do Jidowan, and earned rank in Jidokwan as well. My teacher is a first generation student of Gm Hwang Kee and GM Oh Sae Joon, making me a second generation student of both.


----------



## Kinghercules (Dec 23, 2011)

Taekwondo Tangsoodo MoodukKwon
Ki Whang Kim. 
Albert Cheeks.

I have a 2nd dan from Shihan Sanny Yup in Goju Ryu as well.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been practicing Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo since 1985 under:

Kwan Jang Sok Ho KANG, 9th Dan

Sah Bum Chuck Hannah, 7th Dan


----------



## mattkulma (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been training in Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan since 1992, I am a Sa Dan and Sa Bom.  My instructor is Sa Bom Nim Marlene Kachevas, and Her instructor is Kwan Jang Nim H. C. Hwang, and his Instructor is his father Kwan Jang Nim Hwang Kee.


----------



## NinjaJax (Jan 16, 2012)

My first Tang Soo Do instructor (who I received my 1st Dan from) was Master David Cusatis (United Martial Arts Federation).  He was a student of Young K. Kwan.
I just started training with Mr. Lester Hicks (World Tang Soo Do Association).  He is a student of Grandmaster Jae C. Shin.


----------

